# gtx960



## Flo0110 (3. April 2015)

Einen schönen guten abend an alle. Ich suche ne komplet wasserkühler für die EVGA GTX960 SSC mit 4GB RAM. hat da jemand ne ahnung. Für die 2GB varianten gibts ja welche von EK Waterblocks. Schon mal danke


----------

